# P-51 Center of Pressure



## Zipper730 (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm curious about the P-51's wings: With the thickest part so far aft was the C/L at 40% or so, or still at 20-30%?


----------



## wells (Jun 8, 2019)

It's more dependent upon the mean line, not the thickness distribution. The component of lift due to angle of attack acts at 25%, so it will move forward as the angle of attack increases.


----------

